# What are the Best OPI Nail Polish Colors?



## gildedangel (Jul 5, 2009)

I searched for this topic but I couldn't find it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 OPI seems to be the overall brand of choice, and I am on a nail polish kick. What colors from them do you think are best? Descriptions of the colors are appreciated as well. I thought that it might be a good idea to compile a list of everyone's faves here.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I love:-

Hey! Get in Lime!
My private jet
Dress to Empress

My top 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't tried that many colours but those ones really stood out for me.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 5, 2009)

Cozu-melted in the Sun (something like that?)- it's an intensely shimmery and glittery coral. i LOVE it on my toes.
Dulce de Leche- a creamy nude pink. perfect formula, and completely opaque in 2 coats. my go-to 'neutral' color.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 5, 2009)

So far my faves are:

Nice Color Eh? - a shimmery deep brick red that is my HG red for my toes
Yoga-Ta Get This Blue - a beautiful slightly shimmery inky/navy blue
Nomad's Dream - a shimmery pinky mauve that has some minty green iridescence
Who Needs A Prince? - an iridescent milky pink white that is perfect when you want something somewhat neutral and not over the top

Now, just an FYI on the OPI line by Sephora-- last year for Halloween I bought this color called Never Enough Shoes and it's black with silver/gold glitter in it. I loved the color when I put it on and I used a base coat, 2 coats of polish AND a top coat (which I put on in the evening and let it dry completely before I did ANYTHING) and by the middle of the afternoon the NEXT DAY, it had already chipped in several places. This is the ONLY color I've gotten from Sephora so that has turned me off of trying any of the other colors even though there's some new blues and greens I'd love to try. If anyone has had better luck with the Sephora line, please let me know or give me some tips!

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm Really Not A Waitress


----------



## Peachess (Jul 5, 2009)

Since it is Summer I'm all about the Neons, Bolds & Brights

* Call My Cell-ery
* Pool-Time Lime
* My Fave Wave
* Ocean Love Potion

Those have been my 4 OPI Favs...so far this Summer.

For euphrosyne_rose.  I have that issue with some of OPI & china glaze polishes...the only thing I have ever found to stop it from happening is I do the Seche base coat, at least 2 polish coats depending on the color, I use Seche for my top coat & then I seal it all in with CND's Dry & Shine (Creative Nail Design).  For some reason that combo always does the trick.  CND has discontinued this product...why I'll never have a clue! cuz it is super item...but, you can still find it from online sites.  I highly recommend it for toes too...it really stops the fading & chipping I hope this will be of help to you


----------



## NutMeg (Jul 5, 2009)

You should try to check out some nail blogs, like Scrangie and ALU. You can search them for OPI and view pictures of many different polishes. I find it really helpful to see good quality pictures of a nail polish before I buy it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree with Megs, def check out some nail blogs. I posted my favourites in the other thread (nail polish wars), but here's a bigger list for you. I'm NW30 for reference. 

- Cozu Melted in the Sun
- Dutch Tulip
- Russian Navy
- My Private Jet
- Parlez vous OPI?
- Banana Bandanna
- An Affair in Red Square
- Princess Rules


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 6, 2009)

I love On Collins Avenue a lot right now


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 6, 2009)

La Paztively Hot
Russian Navy
I'm not really a waitress


----------



## Lndsy (Jul 6, 2009)

My favourites right now:

No room for the blues
Red Hot Ayers Rock
My Private Jet
Dating a Royal
Green-wich Village
Miami Beet


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peachess* 

 
_For euphrosyne_rose. I have that issue with some of OPI & china glaze polishes...the only thing I have ever found to stop it from happening is I do the Seche base coat, at least 2 polish coats depending on the color, I use Seche for my top coat & then I seal it all in with CND's Dry & Shine (Creative Nail Design). For some reason that combo always does the trick. CND has discontinued this product...why I'll never have a clue! cuz it is super item...but, you can still find it from online sites. I highly recommend it for toes too...it really stops the fading & chipping I hope this will be of help to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't say I've had issues with China Glazes yet but so far I've only used that brand on my toes. I'll definitely try your tip, though b/c some of the new Sephora OPI colors for summer are so pretty. Mermaid type colors I would say and there's a shimmery yellow I want to try too! Thanks!


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 6, 2009)

Pompeii Purple--love love love.  The most perfect fushia color I've come across.  The sheen is hard to describe.  It's an amazing pink and purple sheen, but its got a shine to it that just makes it so unique.  Some colors come close to being dupes for it like China Glaze's Caribbean Temptation, but not close enough.  I can't say enough good things about this color


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 6, 2009)

My favorite everyday nail color is Second Honeymoon....


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, so many... I'll  name just a few I can think of right now.

_The thrill of Brazil_- sexiest creme red ever, bright, fun, gorgeous!
_Malaga Wine_- creme as well, gorgeous classy red, not too bright or dark.
_Romeo & Joliet_- brownish red, shimmer. It's nothing special in the pics I've seen so far but IRL it's stunning! Very elegant. 
_My chihuahua bites! _bright red-orange coral, very fun, especially for summer. It's not neon and it's not over the top, very wearable. Another creme. 
_Purple with a purpose- _a true purple! It has some shimmer and it's somewhat frosted I'd say but really, really pretty. This one always gets compliments.
_Tickle my France-y-  _This is the perfect nude, however it's not boring and "just another nude", it's really special somehow. I can't really describe it, you just have to see it for yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All of these also have great formula, they are easy to apply, very pigmented and long wearing.


----------



## Peachess (Jul 7, 2009)

There will be more colours to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soon!

OPI will release their Fall Collection called España on August 5th 2009. I don't have the Colour Sheet yet as I only got my email note to come in & do my advaced ordering. I plan to hit my Pro Supply on Friday...I'll post the Colour names after & if I can get a Colour Chart...I'll scan it & post it also. From the small image I received the Colours look to be very deep & rich...I can't wait...


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peachess* 

 
_There will be more colours to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soon!

OPI will release their Fall Collection called España on August 5th 2009. I don't have the Colour Sheet yet as I only got my email note to come in & do my advaced ordering. I plan to hit my Pro Supply on Friday...I'll post the Colour names after & if I can get a Colour Chart...I'll scan it & post it also. From the small image I received the Colours look to be very deep & rich...I can't wait...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's awesome, please post pics as soon as you can! Have you heard anything about their matte collection? I know what colours are going to be released but I am kind of ticked that you can't put top or base coat, drying products, or hand lotions on when you use them. Do you know if they are any good?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_That's awesome, please post pics as soon as you can! Have you heard anything about their matte collection? I know what colours are going to be released but I am kind of ticked that you can't put top or base coat, drying products, or hand lotions on when you use them. Do you know if they are any good?_

 
There are swatches of both OPI Spain and Matte collections on Scrangie's blog. Here's a link:

Scrangie


----------



## Lalubell (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm loving deep purples right now:

Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not 
OPI Ink.


----------



## sunshine16 (Jul 8, 2009)

Easily my favourite polish of all time is *OPI done out in deco*
It's a completely gorgeous lilac, i know that sounds not that nice, but it really is.
It's a creme finish.

It's so unique but not so unusual you feel weird wearing it.

It's just perfection in a bottle for me, i wear it all the time. Gorgeous summer colour, however i live in Australia and it's the middle of winter here and i'm still wearing it.. i think cause it's purple it can still be a winter colour but then because it's pale it feels summery too. 

Haha, okay just rambled A LOT! Sorry!


----------



## Peachess (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_That's awesome, please post pics as soon as you can! Have you heard anything about their matte collection? I know what colours are going to be released but I am kind of ticked that you can't put top or base coat, drying products, or hand lotions on when you use them. Do you know if they are any good?_

 
Yes, actually they are quite nice.  I like the matte You Don't Know Jacques. It's a taupe-grey-purple colour.  It's like wearing a dull frost...I know that sounds weird...but, I don't know how else to describe it...LOL  

It doesn't last long that is for sure...but, it really is a very interesting visual effect.  When I wear it, I do get alot of comments & questions.  My biggest issue is the no base-top-lotion thing, I am an avid CND Solar Oil user & not being able to use it makes me nuts as I hate dry cuticles.  So, I can only do 1 maybe 2 days tops and off it goes.

Tips:  Make sure your nails are completely moisture free, use scrub fresh or your fav temp dehydrator, if you even have the slightest trace of skin oil or moisture on your nails the polish will not make a solid adhesion.  Don't paint your nails where it could be humid, like a bathroom or kitchen.  After applying makeup or any facial/body products use a non-treated blot sheet on your nails to get rid of any residue, don't rub just press to blot, if you don't the polish will peel off.  if your job requires the use of gloves...then don't even bother trying to wear this polish during work hrs...it won't last the shift


----------



## chocokitty (Jul 8, 2009)

OPI has so many great colors -- these are some of my favs

*Miami Beet*: red violet 
*Paint My Moji-toes Red*: a pinkish coral like red (rockin this color now!) 
*Koala Bear-y*: hot pink 
*Malaga Wine*: red wine 
*Royal Rajah Ruby*: shimmery burgundy 
*We'll Always Have Paris*: burgundy brown 
*I'm Fondue of You*: shimmery reddish brown 
*Russian Navy*: dark indigo blue 
*Midnight in Moscow*: blacked maroon 
*Lincoln Park After Dark*: dark purple


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ Thank you chocokitty! I would push the thanks button but for some reason it disappeared? Thank you though, that is a great list!


----------



## PinkDoll (Jul 10, 2009)

-Do you Lilac it?
-You're a Pisa Work.
-A Ruby for Rudolph.

Amaaazing colors!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 11, 2009)

italian love affair is a nice light bubblegum pink with pale silver pearl. one of my favourite nail colours ever!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 13, 2009)

I love big apple red(Im pretty sure thats the name..)It's the perfect glossy bright red. Also, my daddy's the king. Its a pale pink creamy color, really pretty.


----------



## candiebear (Jul 15, 2009)

Sheers:
Privacy Please (if you want a more pink hue)
Bubble Bath (clear with a pinch of color)

Color:
Vodka & Caviar (red that compliments every skintone)
I'm Not Really a Waitress


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 15, 2009)

Some of my faves:
I'm Not Really a Waitress
My Private Jet
Lincoln park after Dark
Russian Navy
La Paztively Hot


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 15, 2009)

my new fave is Suzi and the lifeguard for everyday use


----------

